# VOB-Videodatei in Webseite einbinden



## Twinsetter (5. August 2012)

Ich habe eine DVD mit mehreren kurzen Videos und einigen Web-Fotogalerien erstellt. Damit man die DVD im Videoplayer abspielen kann liegen die Videos als .VOB-Dateien im VIDEO_TS Ordner. Die Webfotogalerien liegen in einem eigenen Ordner. Damit man die Webgalerien komfortabel im Browser anschauen kann habe ich eine HTML-Seite als Startseite erzeugt, die die Links zu den einzelnen Webgalerien enthält.
Ich möchte nun dem User die Möglichkeit geben, daß er auch die Videos (VOB-Dateien) per Weblink auswählen und anschauen kann. Ich habe deshalb auf der HTML-Seite Links zu diesen VOB-Dateien angelegt. Mit Opera als Browser funktioniert das prima. Safari öffnet den Explorer bzw. Finder und markiert die verlinkte Datei. Firefox versucht die Datei via VLC-Plugin abzuspielen - stürzt dabei aber ab. IE zeigt eine Warnung bezüglich aktiver Inhalte und zeigt nach dem Zulassen Selbiger eine leere Seite an.
Alle Browser haben das VLC Plugin installiert, so daß die Anzeige der Dateien eigentlich problemlos möglich sein sollte.
Ich habe zwar schon intensiv gegoogelt bin aber noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Vorschläge wie Dateien umwandeln scheiden aus, da die gewandelten Datein nicht mehr auf die DVD passen würden. Die Installation des VLC-Plugins könnte ich dem User verklickern bzw. via JS erledigen.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung um VOB-Dateien in HTML einzubetten.

Gruß Twinsetter


----------



## threadi (8. August 2012)

Wandel die Dateien in FLV um und verwende einen FLV-Player zur Wiedergabe des Videos in der Webseite. Damit bist Du auf der sicheren Seite was die Kompatibilität angeht.


----------



## Twinsetter (9. August 2012)

Hatte ich eigentlich oben schon geschrieben - umwandeln fällt aus, da der Platz für eine Kopie der Filme nicht ausreicht. Die DVD soll auch in einem Standard DVD-Player abspielbar sein und der verlangt nach meinem Kenntnisstand VOB-Dateien.

Habe zwischen zeitlich noch was gefunden, was auf einer Probeseite prinzipiell funktioniert aber sofort beim Laden der Seite startet, was ich nicht will. Muß mal schauen wie ich es über einen Link gestartet bekomme. Evtl ist Java Script mein Freund oder ich verlinke einfach auf eine neue Seite, dann darf's natürlich mit dem Start der Seite beginnen.

Trotzdem Danke.

Gruß Twinsetter


----------

